# rear brake pad change questions



## SonoraMike (Jun 14, 2004)

rear pads are down to the backing plates and making noise, perhaps its time for a change of pads...

in reading around about changing the rear pads I've seen that some sites state that you need to remove the ebrake spring and lever, some sites don't - wondering what the real story is??

when you screw in the rear caliper pistons do you want to go in just far enough to allow the arms to clear the pads? or can you screw the piston all the way in? is there an initial adjustment?

is there an adjustment for the ebrake arm in the cockpit after the pad change?

thanks in advance for the help

mike


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

If I remember right, changing the rear pads is pretty easy. Very similar to other cars. You do have to remove the e-brake cable. Well you may not absolutely have to, but I'm sure it makes it easier. It is kind of a bitch to get on and off though. Screwing the cup back into the caliper is kind of tedious too. I was sure the seals were going to rip apart, but they didn't. I always use needle nose pliers for screwing the puck back in, but I am sure there must be some tool out there for this. I wouldn't worry about screwing it in too far, it shouldn't hurt anything. I also wouldn't mess with the e-brake adjustment. It should still work just fine.


----------

